# El Diablo Charcoal, anyone using it?



## realtorterry (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm using El Diablo charcoal for the first time & wow it really seems awful! The bag says mesquite charcoal so I wanted to see if it gave off any mesquite flavor? The chimney pops louder than a sparkler & I have to wear long gloves cause it's shooting REALLY bad!! I'm about to put it in the firebox so I'll let you know but so not for me? Anyone else try it? Its very cheap to buy here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Never heard of it. I guess that is a good thing!


----------

